# Recherche des avis



## JeryNS (8 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir, 

Je sais que la question que je vais vous poser est ultra classique et qu'elle va sans doute vous énerver, mais je me permet quand même de la poser, parce que je me cible surtout sur un aspect précis. 

En fait je suis dans le dilemme acheter ou pas l'iPad V1 ou attendre la V2. Seulement il n'y a qu'une seule et unique raison qui me pousse à attendre, c'est la RAM. 

Le fait que l'iPhone 4 ait 512 de RAM et l'iPad seulement 256 me fait peur, je redoute que l'iPad V1 ne devienne lent trop rapidement.
Et c'est vraiment la seule raison, j'ai testé l'iPad actuel, pesé le pour et le contre et vraiment une éventuelle caméra, plus de stockage, un port USB, 2 ports dock... Tout cela ne m'intéresse vraiment pas dans un éventuel iPad V2. 

Seulement ce qui me dit que je pourrais m'acheter l'iPad actuel et ne pas attendre (notamment l'avoir pour noël, ça c'est un beau cadeau !) c'est le fait qu'Apple "conserve" iOS adapté à une machine pendant 2 générations, par exemple sur l'iPhone, iOS 4 fonctionne parfaitement et de manière fluide sur le 3GS et sur le 4, mais pas sur le 3G. 
Ainsi je me dit qu'Apple va adapter le futur iOS 5 pour qu'il soit fluide sur l'iPad V1 même si la V2 est sortie, ce sera avec la V3 et iOS 6 (oui ça fait loin) que là l'iPad V1 deviendra lent et qu'il faudra changer (ce que je pense faire, garder l'iPad pendant 2 générations). 
De plus l'iPod Touch 4G ne possède que 256 de RAM, et comme il date de septembre, je vois mal Apple le rendre lent et non fluide très rapidement. 

Bref je ne sais pas si mon raisonnement est très clair ! Mais en tout cas, les utilisateurs d'iPad peuvent peut être m'aider en répondant à ces 2 questions : 
- Est ce que l'iPad sous iOS 4.2 (et donc multitâche) est vraiment fluide et ne rame jamais ?
- Pensez vous que l'iPad V1 restera rapide et réactif jusqu'à la sortie de la V3 ?

Voilà parce que le fait de devoir attendre juste pour une question de RAM c'est rageant, mais en même temps, j'ai pas envie que mon nouvel iPad ne devienne lent trop rapidement... 

Merci beaucoup pour vos futures réponses, j'aimerai avoir vos avis sur la question. 

Bonne soirée.


----------



## twinworld (8 Décembre 2010)

JeryNS a dit:


> - Est ce que l'iPad sous iOS 4.2 (et donc multitâche) est vraiment fluide et ne rame jamais ?


je trouve mon iPad fluide. Je lis les journaux dessus, fais parfois un peu de chat, utilise des applications pour lire et corriger des documents, répondre à des mails. Je joue aussi un peu. Il fonctionne très bien pour toutes ces tâches. 



JeryNS a dit:


> - Pensez vous que l'iPad V1 restera rapide et réactif jusqu'à la sortie de la V3 ?


On en sait rien, faut demander à Elisabeth Tessier ou Nostradamus.


----------



## saladisiac (22 Décembre 2010)

Le miens est très fiable aussi. Et les appareils iOS ne vieillissent pas si vite, j'ai par exemple gardé mon iPhone de première génération (acheté en novembre 2007) jusqu'à cet été où j'ai changé pour l'iPhone 4.

La durée de vie moyenne d'un MacBook d'entrée de gamme est de 4 ans pour un prix d'environ 1000

La durée de vie moyenne d'un iPad d'entrée de gamme est d'environ 2 ans pour un prix d'environ 500

Cependant, la deuxième génération sera sûrement dotée d'un meilleur écran (l'actuel fait viellot à côté du Retina Display de l'iPhone/iPod Touch), d'une webcam, la version 32 Go au prix de la 16 Go actuelle et peut être une version 128 Go.


----------



## Philactere (22 Décembre 2010)

Oui wnfin, il y atout de même deux inconnues de taille dans ta question. iOS5 dont on ne sait rien mais dont tu prédis déjà qu'il tournera très bien sur l'iPad V1, iPad V1 qui par contre ramera sur un lointain iOS6 dont on n'en sait encore moin... L'autre inconnue étant cet iPad V2 dont on ne sait rien (ou presque) mais que tu sembles voir déjà tenu entre tes mains...
De deux choses, soit tu ES Elisabeth Tessier et tu n'as pas besoin de ce forum puisque tu as l'air d'en savoir pas mal, soit tu nous demande si tes suppositions peuvent être crédibles, dans ce cas là reformule ta question mais je répondrais que je n'en sais absolument rien.

Quant à la question subsidiaire je dirais ue pour la plupart des usages  l'iPad s'en sort tres bien, par contre pour lire des pdf de plusieurs Mb en une page (genre plan au format A0) ça rame un peut, tout comme certaines applications qui manipulent de très gros fichiers graphiques.


----------



## pepes003 (22 Décembre 2010)

saladisiac a dit:


> Cependant, la deuxième génération sera sûrement dotée d'un meilleur écran (l'actuel fait viellot à côté du Retina Display de l'iPhone/iPod Touch), d'une webcam, la version 32 Go au prix de la 16 Go actuelle et peut être une version 128 Go.




Ma boule magique m'annonce plutôt :
- 512 de ram
- la webcam de façade
- PAS de retina
- PAS d'USB, SD card reader, etc...
- poids et finesse revus à la baisse
- le 16Go remplacé par le 32Go en entrée de gamme

En bref, un réajustement de la ram (pour annoncer en grande pompe que la V2 est plus puissante/rapide), une webcam dédiée facetime (la révolution quoi ^^) et tout ça, dans un boitier plus fin et plus léger.

Voilà la V2 que je pronostique


----------

